# win2003 (AD) Folder Redirection is missing



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi
On windows 2003 server (AD) Start --> Run --> type is gpedit.msc

This is what I have got

http://img262.imageshack.us/i/gpeditmsc.jpg/



"Folder Redirection" is missing comparing my snapshot to these two links below :

http://windowsdevcenter.com/pub/a/windows/2004/08/24/folder_redirect.html

http://www.msterminalservices.org/articles/Configure-Folder-Redirection.html

Thanks


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

download this. you do not want to edit domain policies with gpedit.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...24-8CBD-4B35-9272-DD3CBFC81887&displaylang=en


----------



## TheDude5555 (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually, gpedit works just fine. In fact even when using GPMC to manage policies it will still open gpedit whenever you actually edit the GPO.

Your problem is you are not looking at a domain policy, it is the servers local policy. You can see at the top left it even says Local policy. You will need to use a domain policy instead since folder redirection isn't in local policy.


----------

